# Self Installed DECA still unsupported?



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I searched but didn't find anything recent . . . since DECA modules are widely available on eBay, I'm planning to install for a friend one DECA and one BB module instead of the $150+ for the truck roll. He already has SWiM.

Will it still be 'unsupported'? It really doesn't matter since I'm his tech support on most things. I was just wondering if D* had eased the policy for self-installed DECAs.

I plan to send the email request for WH a couple days before we need it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You dont need BB converters with SWiM. If the entire system is SWM/DECA, you can probably get them to 'support' it, but if not, its no big deal.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's a gray area. I believe that self-install is still technically unsupported, but if the final result is an installation that looks and acts as if a tech did it, it would probably be supported. I don't think the CSRs really look at the detailed service history to see what was done.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> I searched but didn't find anything recent . . . since DECA modules are widely available on eBay, I'm planning to install for a friend one DECA and one BB module instead of the $150+ for the truck roll. He already has SWiM.
> 
> Will it still be 'unsupported'? It really doesn't matter since I'm his tech support on most things. I was just wondering if D* had eased the policy for self-installed DECAs.
> 
> I plan to send the email request for WH a couple days before we need it.


The "unsupported" part of the WH is for Cat5 Connection only , If you or anyone else installes it over DECA and MOCA it will be supported by D*.


----------



## jblaze50 (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought the Deca's on E-bay and set up the WHDVR myself. When I went to call Directv to activate it, the CSR would not activate it because it was a self-install. They want their tech to do the install. I ended up sending an e-mail later that day , and within 30 minutes it was activated .


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's a gray area. I believe that self-install is still technically unsupported, but if the final result is an installation that looks and acts as if a tech did it, it would probably be supported. I don't think the CSRs really look at the detailed service history to see what was done.


I'll agree with Stuart on this one. It will technically be unsupported, but if it looks like it was installed by DirecTV, they won't notice it.



Davenlr said:


> You dont need BB converters with SWiM. If the entire system is SWM/DECA, you can probably get them to 'support' it, but if not, its no big deal.


I beleive Dennis was referring to the Broadband DECA.

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

The only way to "officially" be supported is to order the WHDVR install through D*. When activating WHDVR any other way (i.e. the unsupported ethernet method mentioned on DBSTalk) a different flag is set in the system. A CSR can see the difference between the two. However, as Stuart said, whether they'll pay attention to any of this in the event of a service call is anyone's guess...


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, guys, it still looks like the CSRs are still back in June! And the BB was the BroadBand, aka CinemaKit, not b-band converters which are already gone since he's swim-ming!

I'll just send the email a couple of days early and hope for the best! Certainly they won't refuse $3 a month!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jblaze50 said:


> I bought the Deca's on E-bay and set up the WHDVR myself. When I went to call Directv to activate it, the CSR would not activate it because it was a self-install. They want their tech to do the install. I ended up sending an e-mail later that day , and within 30 minutes it was activated .


Yeah .. send the e-mail. That seems to be working real well for everyone that's mentioned to me recently. The group that handles the e-mails seems to be better trained on setting things up as "unsupported." I'd be surprised if it takes more than 24 hours (unless perhaps submitted off-hours, but still I'd be a little surprised).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> The only way to "officially" be supported is to order the WHDVR install through D*. When activating WHDVR any other way (i.e. the unsupported ethernet method mentioned on DBSTalk) a different flag is set in the system. A CSR can see the difference between the two. However, as Stuart said, whether they'll pay attention to any of this in the event of a service call is anyone's guess...


Not to discount your " ", but if you can BS the CSR real well [like I did] then your "self installed" DECAs are supported.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Not to discount your " ", but if you can BS the CSR real well [like I did] then your "self installed" DECAs are supported.


Wait...BS'ing of CSR's is condoned? :lol:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure which is harder. . . screwing in the coax connectors or plugging in the ethernet! (end sarcasm)

So easy a CSR could do it!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

What D* would like to avoid is someone setting up their own DECA modules/MRV wrong (or any kind of upgrade for that matter), then trying to set up a (usually free) service call. When they should have set up and payed for an upgrade in the first place. There are 10,000 customers out there that have no idea what they're doing for every 1 that does/thinks they do. So no, it's not supported. If someone set anything up themselves incorrectly and does need a service call, it will be closed as "customer caused", $49.95 will be charged to your bill. DPP or not.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

*Me!* 

If you know what you're doing, you don't need DirecTV support. If you need support, pay DirecTV to do it.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I have been on unsupported from day one or two of being able to do it and I use DECA modules I got from ebay. I had one flake out on me, I called protection plan, told them what is going on, read them the model on the label, and they sent me one out free of charge via FedEx.

The order says limit per 1 per 6 months.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

dsw2112 said:


> Wait...BS'ing of CSR's is condoned? :lol:


Only on the weekends :lol:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just to close this loop, I installed a DECA and Cinema kit for a friend today and other than being on hold for a while and transferred to 'Tech Support', the final CSR was very knowledgable and enabled WH very nicely.

She even bypassed having a Sony Tivo (in the workshop on an old separate dish) as being a potential problem in enabling WH.


----------

